# Reading with Rover and other programs



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay and I (any I am going to be gragging my 7yo dd along, too) will be starting her 10 week training class for her CGC in September. I think she (amd mostly I) are finally ready and able to focus. For the last year, my work schedule has been erratic; switching from days to nights every other month, etc., and this did not allow us the ability to attend a class regularly. Now I am on days and days only. There is a CGC class at the local GSD training club that meets Friday nights and we are signed up and have sent in our fee and application forms.

Originally I wanted to complete the CGC for a sense of accomplishment for both Mandi and myself (as well as my 7yo dd). Now, as I have been giving it more thought, I think I would like to go farther with it.

So please help me - what more is there? I was thinking maybe a Reading with Rover type of program. I know we have Children's Memorial Hosp in the city here, I am sure they have something, but I am not sure what the next step after the CGC would be? Are there more classes to take? Would it be that we would need to take the CD classes/test as the next step?

I know I am getting ahead of myself, but I dont like to not have things planned out and if I an plan out what classes/tests we would need to take, then I can set a schedule and that puts me at ease.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would suggest you go and watch a Reading Education Assistance Dog session and see if it's something Mandalay can handle.

Here's a link to the IL groups:

http://www.therapyanimals.org/read/article130.html#IL


Joining a local canine therapy group would also be a good idea. Or the big ones - like TDI or Delta Society.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

One of Fritz's pups (now almost 2) does the Reading with Rover, as well as hospital and nursing home visits. If you PM me with your info, I can have her owner get in contact with you with how she got involved. She is in the Chicago suburbs, so you might be able to take the same avenues as she did.

Christine


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was in several therapy dog organizations with my Golden which are Chicago based. I am not sure how close to Chicago you are but there are therapy dog classes here you can take as a next step.
One organization which offers them is Rainbow Animal Assisted Therapy. They offer a beginners therapy dog class and they also have drop-in classes for people who have completely the beginner's class. You do not actually have to join their therapy dog group to use the classes. I took both the beginner's and then the drop in classes with my Golden but we did not end up joining Rainbow's therapy dog group afterward. Instead I joined Chenny Troupe which is another therapy dog organization in Chicago, now called Canine Therapy Corps. If you'd like to know more about them you I put links at the end of this message. I have also seen therapy dog classes offered by training facilities such as For Your Canine in Schiller Park IIRC.
If you're interested in a reading program, there is one in Chicago called Sit Stay Read which I also participated in with my Golden.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about these organizations.

http://www.rainbowaat.org/

http://www.caninetherapycorps.org/

http://www.sitstayread.org/


----------

